# Qmail can't sent email..



## cruzler (May 13, 2009)

Dear all, 

Need help,please.. I have problem with my Qmail, i was try to make it to be able to do selective relay with tcprules.. i follow this tutorial :

http://www.palomine.net/qmail/selectiverelay.html

but, when i do the last part :


```
tcpserver -x/etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -u102 -g101 0 smtp /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd &
```

it shows error like this :


```
ns# tcpserver -x/etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -u1004 -g1003 0 smtp /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd &
[1] 14228
ns# tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used

[1]    Exit 111                      tcpserver -x/etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -u1004 -g1003 0 smtp /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd
```

after that, i even can't sent a single mail to my client, even yahoo.com can't..

Anyone have a clue to solve this..


----------



## cruzler (May 14, 2009)

It can sent email again, but i still can't activate the selective relay on this Qmail.. Do anyone have a clue??


----------



## J65nko (May 16, 2009)

If you have an already functioning Qmail setup, the following from http://www.palomine.net/qmail/selectiverelay.html should be obeyed:





> NOTE: If you're already starting your qmail-smtpd service in a script that runs as part of your boot process, don't start it again with the above tcpserver line; just make sure that your script includes the -x/etc/tcp.smtp.cdb option.


----------



## cruzler (May 18, 2009)

@J65nko

Yes sir, my qmail has be able to sent/receive an email again.. but, i still don't understand what the "note" say, i am sure, that my smtpd script has contain "-x/etc/tcp.smtp.cdb", this is the full rule on my script :


```
/usr/local/bin/tcpserver -v -R -l "$LOCAL" -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -c "$MAXSMTPD" \
```

but, it still doesn't work at all.. 

Thanks


----------



## J65nko (May 20, 2009)

How did you install qmail? Manually or as a FreeBSD port? How is qmail started?

tcpserver works similar as inetd. It monitors a port (here port smtp/25) and  after consulting the rules compiled in /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb it decides whether it should run the qmail-smtpd service.

If tcpserver is already running and monitoring port 25 (e.g. because a boot script invoked tcpserver), a second invocation of tcpserver on the same port 25 will fail, because port 25 is already being used by the 'first' tcpserver. 
This is the cause of your "tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used" error.


----------



## cruzler (May 20, 2009)

J65nko said:
			
		

> How did you install qmail? Manually or as a FreeBSD port? How is qmail started?
> 
> tcpserver works similar as inetd. It monitors a port (here port smtp/25) and  after consulting the rules compiled in /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb it decides whether it should run the qmail-smtpd service.
> 
> ...



I install qmail manually , based on qmailrocks.freebsd.com, and so i am running it, by "qmailctl start/stop/restart"..

hoo.. i see..but, how can i stop tcpserver service? and than what should i do to fix this tcpserver problem..?


----------



## J65nko (May 25, 2009)

I am not familiar with the qmailrocks setup, but if it follows the lifewithqmail.org setup, the *tcpserver* invocation can be found in the *var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd/run* file.

See section 2.8.2.2. The supervise scripts of http://lifewithqmail.org/lwq.html#start-qmail .


----------



## cruzler (May 26, 2009)

J65nko said:
			
		

> I am not familiar with the qmailrocks setup, but if it follows the lifewithqmail.org setup, the *tcpserver* invocation can be found in the *var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd/run* file.
> 
> See section 2.8.2.2. The supervise scripts of http://lifewithqmail.org/lwq.html#start-qmail .



Ok, sir..thanks a lot.. :e


----------

